# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Ψητο-Συναντηση του ΕWN!

## PIT

Μιας και τα Χριστουγεννα φτανουν και ο καιρος εχει κρυωσει αρκετα (ας πουμε) εχω μια προταση για ΨΗΤΟΚΑΤΑΝΥΞΗ καπου εδω ή στα περιχωρα της Χαλκιδας  ::  
Λεω για το ΣΚ στις 2-3 Δεκεμβρη. Δεκτες, προτασεις για ψητο-ταβερνα!!

----------


## liousis

Μέσα και με τα χίλιααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Άντε για να μαζευόμαστε παρακαλώ....  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλή σκέψη... σίγουρα από την τελευταία φορά που συναντηθήκαμε έχουμε να πούμε αρκετά.

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση θα βρίσκομαι τότε, και αν θα καταφέρω τελικά να έρθω, αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα χαθούμε.

Keep WiFing!

----------


## sv1bjr

Η ιδέα είναι πράγματι ενδιαφέρουσα. Η μόνη δυσκολία που προκύπτει είναι ότι λόγω εποχής ίσως να μην είναι εύκολο για πολλούς από εμάς μέσα στο λεκανοπέδιο, να επισκεφθούμε την περιοχή.

Κατ αρχήν πάντως, θα ήθελα πολύ να παρευρίσκομαι.

----------


## liousis

Θεωρώ ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να τα πούμε από κοντά πάλι μετά από τόσο καιρό.Παρόλα αυτά εάν κάποιος έχει μια πρόταση για άλλη ημερομηνία ας το πει....  ::

----------


## PIT

Επειδη βλεπω πως δεν υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλη συμμετοχη μπορουμε να ορισουμε αλλη ημερομηνια για την συναντηση. Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. 

Ολες οι προτασεις δεκτες  ::   ::

----------


## hedgehog

Τι έχασα;;;  ::  

Φαΐ ακούω και χαίρομαι  ::  

Χαλαρά είμαι μέσα, όποτε και αν είναι  ::

----------


## johns

μέσα  ::

----------


## PIT

Παιδες πεστε μια ημερομηνια για να το κανονισουμε!!

----------


## hedgehog

Πριν το ψητό καθώς φαίνεται, το Σάββατο παίζει καφεδάκι.

Φυσικά όλοι είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι  :: 

Για την ώρα ο υποφαινόμενος, οι liousis / PIT καθώς και ο SW1EHY έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον..

Μεσημεράκι στον Ωρωπό είναι καλά?
Να προτείνω την καφετέρια στο τέλος της παραλίας του Ωρωπού, αμέσως πριν τις φυλακές? (έμπολα αν δεν απατώμαι λέγεται)

Εναλλακτικές προτάσεις?

----------


## PIT

Xρηστο καλημερα. Για το μερος δεν υπαρχει προβλημα οπου θελεις εσυ και ειναι πιο ωραια. Ειπαμε με τον Πανο αν γινεται να βρεθουμε κατα τις 11 για να γυρισουμε το μεσημερι σπιτια μας για μεσημεριανο. Τι λες??  ::   ::

----------


## hedgehog

μια χαρά μου ακούγεται  ::  

Συνημμένη φωτογραφία του μέρους  :: 

(εκτός φυσικά και αν υπάρχει αντιπρόταση  :: )

----------


## PIT

Οκ στο Εμπολα ετσι?? Το ξερω το μερος. Θα τα πουμε εκει στις 11.
Μαλλον θα ειναι και ο neo4 μαζι μας  :: 

Κανενας αλλος απο δω απο τα μερη μας θα ερθει  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Οσο για τα κοψιδια που θα τρωγαμε το ΣΚ για την ψητοσυναντηση μαλλον δεν θα τα φαμε γιατι δεν ειδα και πολυ ενδιαφερον.  ::   ::  

Οποιος παντως θελει να κανει καποια προταση για αλλη ημερομηνια ειναι δεκτη.  ::

----------


## Embraced

Πολύ ωραία! Μιας και έχω κανονίσει κι εγώ να έρθω, θα πω σε κάποιον ταξιτζή να με μεταφέρει στο συγκεκριμένο γεωγραφικό μήκος και πλάτος  ::  Όχι τίποτα άλλο, να κάνουν και απόσβεση στα GPS που έχουν βάλει τελευταία στα ταξί τους  ::

----------


## PIT

....

----------


## PIT

> Πολύ ωραία! Μιας και έχω κανονίσει κι εγώ να έρθω, θα πω σε κάποιον ταξιτζή να με μεταφέρει στο συγκεκριμένο γεωγραφικό μήκος και πλάτος  Όχι τίποτα άλλο, να κάνουν και απόσβεση στα GPS που έχουν βάλει τελευταία στα ταξί τους


Δεν εχω και το google earth να σου δωσω τις ακριβεις συντεταγμενες  ::   ::

----------


## 69eyes

Παίδες "ΕΠΟΚΑ" λεγεται το καφέ, όχι "ΕΜΠΟΛΑ" lloll

----------


## PIT

Θα ερθεις νομιζω και εσυ απο κει δεν εισαι?? ή κανω λαθος.

----------


## hedgehog

> Παίδες "ΕΠΟΚΑ" λεγεται το καφέ, όχι "ΕΜΠΟΛΑ" lloll


και μου έφερνε κάτι σε αρρώστια  ::   ::

----------


## kopeti

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω κ εγώ ρε παιδιά αυριο.Θα ξεκινήσω αύριο πρωί απο Αθήνα κ εύχομαι να σας προλάβω...

----------


## PIT

ok σε περιμενουμε
Mεχρι τωρα

hedgehog
PIT
liousis
SW1EHY
Embraced
kopeti
neo4

----------


## sv1bjr

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να κάνω μια βόλτα μέχρι Ωρωπό κάποια ώρα το Σάββατο.

Εάν προλάβω θα σας συναντήσω.

Εάν τελικά είμαι στην περιοχή, θα επιχειρηθεί προσπάθεια σύνδεσης με liousis.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή Παναγιώτη θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο.

----------


## liousis

Εδώ είμαστε και δέν θα χαθούμε....Ότε μπορέσεις καλέ μου φίλε Ρωσσέτο...  ::

----------


## liousis

Το σημερινό καφεδάκι ήταν μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία για γνωριμία από κοντά με νέα πρόσωπα.Παρόντες ήταν οι:

SW1EHY
hedgehog 
PIT 
liousis 
Embraced 
kopeti-(και ένα φιλαράκι του)

Συζητήσαμε αρκετά πραγματάκια και περάσαμε όμορφα (αν και εγώ από το χθεσινοβραδυνό πιώμα δεν ήμουν και στα καλά μου...  ::  ΄..
Ο Ορωπός είναι κοντά και σίγουρα σύντομα θα ξανασυναντηθούμε.
Η πρόσκληση ακόμη για την ψητοσυνάντηση είναι ανοιχτή και θεωρώ ότι οι αγαπητοί φίλοι που έρχονται από Αθήνα για ΣΚ ίσως πρέπει να πουν ημερομηνία...  ::

----------


## kopeti

Μια χαρά ηταν ο καφές κ πολύ καλά που τα είπαμε κ απο κοντά αν κ δε σας πρόλαβα απο την αρχή.Καλά τα είπαμε κ έχουμε να πούμε πολλά ακόμα.Εγώ είμαι σιγουρα ελεύθερος τα σάββατα κ κάποιές παρασκευές. Αν συμφωνούν όλοι μπορεί να γίνει κάποιο σάββατο.Ελπίζω σύντομα να έχουμε να συζητάμε και για καινούρια link στο ewn...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία και την πραγματοποίηση συτής της συνάντησης.  ::  

Τέτοιες συναντήσεις, πέρα από την ευκαιρία προσωπικής επσφής και γνωριμιών, αποτελούν ένα σημαντικό παράγοντα δημιουργίας κινήτρων για την εξάπλωση και διάδοση του ασύρματου δικτύου και φυτώριο μελλοντικών μελών.

Κρίμα που εξ αιτίας μιας απρόσμενης ανάγκης, χρειάστηκε να ματαιώσω και τον δικό μου ερχομό.  ::

----------


## PIT

Ναι πραγματι χθες ηταν μια επικοδομιτικη συναντηση. Γνωριστηκαμε με τα παιδια και ειπαμε ο καθενας προοπτικες και πρατασεις για τους κομβους μας, αλλα και γκαντεμιες που μας συνεβησαν μεχρι τωρα.

Ας ελπισουμε οτι την επομενη φορα που θα βρεθουμε ολοι μαζι να φαμε και κατι!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Embraced

Κι εμένα μου άρεσε η όλη φάση. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι γνώσεις μου είναι καθαρά θεωρητικές και ήταν ευκαιρία να δω και από κοντά τι παίζει και ανα γνωρίσω τους πρωτοπόρους της περιοχής. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι κανένας δεν έχει τα μεγάλα πτυχία σε τομέα τηλεπικοινωνιών κλπ. Μάλλον το μεράκι έχει περισσότερη αξία  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι κανένας δεν έχει τα μεγάλα πτυχία σε τομέα τηλεπικοινωνιών κλπ. Μάλλον το μεράκι έχει περισσότερη αξία


Υπάρχουν ευτυχώς αρκετοι και πάντα πρόθυμοι να δώσουν τα φώτα τους σε όλους εμάς τους υπόλοιπους που ολοένα και κάπου σκοντάφτουμε...  ::

----------

